# Lazy Nooby



## The Golf (9/12/13)

Ok so ill put it out there. I know I could search the world wide web. But being the lazy lout I am I asked http://www.capevapingsupplies.co.za/ to source me a I-Clear 30s and a SVD and you know what they delivered. When I say they delivered. It was like an hour later I had the product in my hand, talk about going the extra mile. Thanks guys im loving my goods.

I-Clear 30s freakin awesome . Taste and Cloud awesome. Service from the guys awesome.
Ok so its not really the product, maybe its more the services.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/12/13)

Its a pleasure bro. Glad ypu enjoying your new setup. Please do me one favor and change that url to www.capevapingsupplies.co.za
There is actually a capevape as well

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/12/13)

Awesome! SERVICE is always better in capital letters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Its a pleasure bro. Glad ypu enjoying your new setup. Please do me one favor and change that url to www.capevapingsupplies.co.za
> There is actually a capevape as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


URL changed. And well done CVS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/12/13)

I really enjoy good service feedback - kudos guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

Well done guys  always happy to see other vendors giving the service excellence we strive for on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------

